# Need wide boot sizing help



## STR8SHOOTR (Jan 3, 2014)

jasyn said:


> I currently have Burton Ruler Wide's in a size 9 and they wreak havoc on my foot's width and blood flow.
> 
> My measurements are below.
> 
> ...


I have a wide foot not as wide as yours, size 9 4 inch wide and have Salomon Dialogue wides they fit great. But I think the Ruler wides are the widest boot going.


----------



## jasyn (Dec 28, 2008)

STR8SHOOTR said:


> I have a wide foot not as wide as yours, size 9 4 inch wide and have Salomon Dialogue wides they fit great. But I think the Ruler wides are the widest boot going.


That is what I thought. Off their website it's 3E, and from what I know Salmon may just go up to 2E (I could be wrong).

My issue with the ruler wide is that the width area starts hurting and by the end of the day I can see that the area is red on both feet.

I'm thinking I should of gone size 10 on the ruler wide so that my width fits properly, but then everyone says that your toes should be close to the front toe box (not touching), and I think with a 10 it would be far off and potential heal lift.


----------



## AgingPunk (Feb 18, 2014)

jasyn said:


> I currently have Burton Ruler Wide's in a size 9 and they wreak havoc on my foot's width and blood flow.
> 
> My measurements are below.
> 
> ...


Find Wiredsport's and MattyBop threads on foot measurements and wide boots...there's a huge amount of info on them


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

jasyn said:


> I currently have Burton Ruler Wide's in a size 9 and they wreak havoc on my foot's width and blood flow.
> 
> My measurements are below.
> 
> ...


My foot is 280mm x 110mm and so far only Northwaves are the ones that do not kill my feet. I'm also very interested in those new wide Solomans. Why not just order them online? Worst case you pay for shipping them back.


----------



## jasyn (Dec 28, 2008)

freshy said:


> My foot is 280mm x 110mm and so far only Northwaves are the ones that do not kill my feet. I'm also very interested in those new wide Solomans. Why not just order them online? Worst case you pay for shipping them back.


What Northwave model?

I have no issue ordering online. It's just that I want to use them on the slope and they will get dirty/used and not returnable. I don't think walking at home is a good indication of a good fit or not.


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

jasyn said:


> What Northwave model?
> 
> I have no issue ordering online. It's just that I want to use them on the slope and they will get dirty/used and not returnable. I don't think walking at home is a good indication of a good fit or not.


Decades, my second pair, and third pair or Northwaves.

It's not like a brick and mortar store would let you ride and return either, so...


----------



## jasyn (Dec 28, 2008)

freshy said:


> Decades, my second pair, and third pair or Northwaves.
> 
> It's not like a brick and mortar store would let you ride and return either, so...


That is true. Thanks for one option. Did you have to up or down size?


----------



## STR8SHOOTR (Jan 3, 2014)

jasyn said:


> That is what I thought. Off their website it's 3E, and from what I know Salmon may just go up to 2E (I could be wrong).
> 
> My issue with the ruler wide is that the width area starts hurting and by the end of the day I can see that the area is red on both feet.
> 
> I'm thinking I should of gone size 10 on the ruler wide so that my width fits properly, but then everyone says that your toes should be close to the front toe box (not touching), and I think with a 10 it would be far off and potential heal lift.


Its not a good idea to upsize to much. Have you tried a new footbed(Superfeet) I use the green or heat mold your toe box.


----------



## jasyn (Dec 28, 2008)

STR8SHOOTR said:


> Its not a good idea to upsize to much. Have you tried a new footbed(Superfeet) I use the green or heat mold your toe box.


I put in Footprint insoles following their instruction for this weekend trip that I went to. Walking around it felt good. After 3-4 runs, things started to get tight, pain on the width, pressure on the top middle of my foot, and lack of circulation.

With the burton ruler wide, I don't tighten up the lower end zone because of the pressure on the top middle of my foot. I only tighten up the upper end zone. Maybe the liner I tighten too much? Without though I feel I would slip around in the boot.

Such a disaster :dry:


----------



## freshy (Nov 18, 2009)

jasyn said:


> freshy said:
> 
> 
> > Decades, my second pair, and third pair or Northwaves.
> ...


I went with my sneaker size, but if I had an opportunity to try them on first would have gone 1/2 a size smaller. I also had to buy them online, but I knew from experience they would fit pretty good. I like wiggle room in my toes anyway. I also like to keep the liners and bottom half fairly loose and tighten the top half for support, but that's my personal preference. 
That said I'm interested to see how actual wide boots would fit.


----------



## jasyn (Dec 28, 2008)

I found a shop to head mold the liner for free. After putting my feet on the original footbeds that came with the ruler wide's, I think my sizing is spot. I hope it will help. Will report back.


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

jasyn said:


> I found a shop to head mold the liner for free. After putting my feet on the original footbeds that came with the ruler wide's, I think my sizing is spot. I hope it will help. Will report back.


Are those footebeds from the Ruler Wide? They look 1.5 full sizes too large by length and still quite narrow (if not too narrow).


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

jasyn said:


> I currently have Burton Ruler Wide's in a size 9 and they wreak havoc on my foot's width and blood flow.
> 
> My measurements are below using Wiredsport's methodology.
> 
> ...


According to the WS size chart 254 cm equals to sz.7.5 boot size. your sz.9 boots is too big. The width i believe is on the wide size (EE) but i'm not so sure. Thr ruler boot is probably right for the width but the length is not. Hope WS could chime in about your issue.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

agingpunk said:


> find wiredsport's and mattybop threads on foot measurements and wide boots...there's a huge amount of info on them


this!!!!!!


----------



## jasyn (Dec 28, 2008)

SGboarder said:


> Are those footebeds from the Ruler Wide? They look 1.5 full sizes too large by length and still quite narrow (if not too narrow).


I know the snowboardbootsizer website says I should be a 7.5, but if I look at the width chart, it doesn't match up.


----------



## jasyn (Dec 28, 2008)

t21 said:


> According to the WS size chart 254 cm equals to sz.7.5 boot size. your sz.9 boots is too big. The width i believe is on the wide size (EE) but i'm not so sure. Thr ruler boot is probably right for the width but the length is not. Hope WS could chime in about your issue.


Yah I realized this. I hope @Wiredsport chimes in soon as well.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

jasyn said:


> Yah I realized this. I hope @Wiredsport chimes in soon as well.


Don't have him hunting threads. Go to his thread and post your questions, foot measurements and he will help you. 

http://www.snowboardingforum.com/boots/157737-snowboard-boot-size-web-tool-mondo.html


----------



## SGboarder (Jun 24, 2012)

jasyn said:


> Width (4 1/4in) - 10.16cm


Which one is it:
4 1/4in (=10.8cm) or
10.16cm (=exactly 4in)?

If the latter, you should be well within the width of the Ruler Wide (or even the wide Salomon boots).


----------



## jasyn (Dec 28, 2008)

jasyn said:


> Yah I realized this. I hope @Wiredsport chimes in soon as well.


Sure sure, posting in his thread. Forgetting about this one.


----------

